# Cool!



## Coilmotorworks (Oct 28, 2011)

Two polarity reversals per stroke?

Ok, I am hooked. I will try to build one. I want to try putting an air gap in the middle of the piston (slug). I have always wanted to build a steam locomotive replica using solenoids and this design you have here looks like it is what is needed to work properly. Thanks for sharing the design. 

As for the crank if it were up to me I would make a pinned and soldered crank. 

Coil Motor Works

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UiPdkCwDIc[/ame]


----------



## tattoomike68 (Oct 28, 2011)

I never made a solenoid engine with rotation but made lots of Tattoo machines from scratch.

It would be fun to give it a try, my steam engines suck big time, not a one of them will run with less than 125 PSI. :big:


----------



## litoweapon619 (Nov 17, 2011)

video doesn't work :-[


----------



## Coilmotorworks (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok, I fixed the embedding issue. Enjoy!

Just an FYI, if you were to have clicked on the area where it states viewing it at YouTube it will take you to the video and play it there. 

This is a strange place for this post as I posted this in response to a thread in another part of the BBS. Maybe it can be moved to the proper location???


----------

